# next cycle what do you think to this



## gearpig (Nov 28, 2010)

stats 25 yrs old
5,9"
72 kgs
bodyfat 6%
trainning 5 years on and off but straight trainning last year and half 
two cycles under the belt

1st cycle sus 250 500mg/wk for 6wks

2nd cycle anadrol 100mg ed 4/wks test prop/tren ace 75mgs/75mg ed 10/wks last 2/wks halo 60mgs ed ( just finished this cycle loved it great results )

was looking into my 3rd cycle not guna run again till end of march but just looking to get everything in check read to go again this is what i thinkin:

wks 1-6 D-bol 40mgs ed 
wks 1-14 test e 500mgs/wk 
wks 1-14 eq 600mgs/wk
wks 3-14 tren e 600mgs/wk

pct 

wks 16 40mgs nolvadex ed 
wks 17 20mgs nolvadex ed
wks 18 10mgs nolvadex ed
wks 19 10mgs nolvadex ed

thought's on hcg run it or not ?
and or add anything to pct? 

nolvadex alone so far has done me well 

open to all ideas and adjustments to the above just trying to find out what u guys think to this and have any of you guys ran any sort of cycle like this 

all advice will be greatly taken on board cheers


----------



## Arnold (Nov 28, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*gearpig* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 28, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums!!!

some will say to run eq for longer like 20 wks.....in my experience though after week 14 your levels will be built up enough that after you stop it you'll still have several weeks of benefit from the drug.......also i think that's quite a bit of tren e for you based on your previous cycles.......you can get away with 300-400mg/wk and add from there


----------



## gearpig (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks for the welcome 

so would you say cycle for longer and well last time i ran tren it was 525mgs/wk first time round


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 28, 2010)

gearpig said:


> thanks for the welcome
> 
> so would you say cycle for longer and well last time i ran tren it was 525mgs/wk first time round



my thinking is that you were probably running the tren ace higher than really necessary previously.....i personally am a very high doser and rarely run tren over 600 myself.....i've been at this for many years too......

as far as running longer, i don't think you need to......i'm just preparing you for all the different opinions you'll get


----------



## gearpig (Nov 28, 2010)

ok cool cheers but other than that what do you think to the cycle all in all?


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 28, 2010)

gearpig said:


> ok cool cheers but other than that what do you think to the cycle all in all?



clearly outlined....straight to the point and not too many compounds....you've covered all the basics...i personally don't get anything from hcg and when i would cycle on and off (i stay on now) i would do nolva only for pct.....good job


----------



## gearpig (Nov 28, 2010)

sweet thanks for that so all good and dont worry about the hcg cheers everthing help just wana make sure i make the most of the 14wks with out ova doin it but at the same time not wishin i changed sumit hence why im lookin in to now and findin out what ever1 has to say on it and find out if other ppl had run sumit like and what they thought to how it worked out for them


----------



## MaxBiceps (Nov 28, 2010)

gearpig said:


> stats 25 yrs old
> 5,9"
> 72 kgs
> bodyfat 6%
> ...




Looks like a great cycle. I assume its a bulker obviously. I would get some hcg if I were you for this cycle, especially since your running 600 mgs of tren for 9 weeks you'll be shut down pretty good. It's quite cheap too. Also I'd run the nolva another month and taper slowly. Again very cheap.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## gearpig (Dec 1, 2010)

right well looked at hcg but i bitch to get wholed of tho but thanks max and thanks for the welcome vortrit


----------



## dcodella (Dec 5, 2010)

could I stack dimethazine with dhea


----------

